# Have you had a neighbor help you out this year?



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Farmers tend to take care of each other. Has anyone helped you out this year?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep and ditto.....every year


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I was cutting 40 acres last week, looked up and saw the orange cab of a friend also cutting. He would not take fuel money.

He is in a bind trying to tidy up 3 leased fields, could not find time to fit them all in this late in the year. We tag teamed and cut all three today, plus 10 acres another fellow needed done (pay job).When the hay is ready we will both run our balers and get it knocked out.

It is fun helping those who help you and never complain.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, Have some neighbors we work with quite a bit, They know if they need help I'll come and help and I know they'll return the favor. We work together quite a bit hauling cows home together from the fall pastures and working cattle as well.

Have other neighbors that just want you to help them and seem to always be to busy if you ask for help in return.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We stayed on top of everything on our own this year, did apply some 28 for a neighbor that the corn got too tall and ground was too wet for anything he had to get thru it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

IHCman said:


> Have other neighbors that just want you to help them and seem to always be to busy if you ask for help in return.


Been there, done that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Even if only emails, texts or phone calls, fellow farmers have helped me out. 
Couple HT members messaged me here when my mom passed. I couldn't even get out of my house for a few weeks. Their support was encouraging and helped me get back to work. 
During hay season, I get/give calls with fellow local farmers to give each other suggestions. 
Helped one of them load some big square bales when their tractor broke down. He turned around and gave me a small 5 acre patch of mushroom hay near a bigger field I already hay. I was very happy with that. 
I'm a Karma person. If you give, you will be given to.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Baled some hay for a neighbor while her baler was in the shop.


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> Baled some hay for a neighbor while her baler was in the shop.


I think your "handle" tells a lot about you and your willingness to help others.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Help my best friend every year and he helps us out. Especially silage season. Actually heading out right now to move some trucks to another field for him.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My neighbor helped me out this year. He didnt call to "rent" or borrow anything. That was a big help...

The rest of us help each other out as needed. We all pretty much have our own thing going on labor wise, but equipment moves from farm to farm....


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Helped one out, then kinda got into a p!$$in match over payment. He told me that if I would not let him pay me, then he would never ask me to help him again. I told him, if he insisted on paying me that I would never help him again. He's kinda like me, wants to pay his own way but will help others for free. His mouth kinda dropped and stated that he had never thought about it like that. Told him, if it mean that much to pay for my labor that he could donate whatever he intended to pay me to a nice charity.

73, Mark

PS. goes both ways, I received help from plenty of neighbors too...nice that we all get along and share our strong suits.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Everyday for use of their land. Am always willing to help a fellow neighbor out. Never know when you might need a favor or help from them. What comes around goes around


----------

